# Who wants to be a vampire ???



## montana (Jun 24, 2011)

I have noticed more and more that Tegu Talk is starting to read like an Anne Rice novel ....

So I thought I would pose this question ......

Who wants to be a vampire and why ????


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 24, 2011)

Eternal beauty, flawless hair and skin, incredible strength and speed, the power to charm anyone you desire... What's not to like?! LOL But I know what you mean, I have seen a change and I have only been here for a month or so. ;o)


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 24, 2011)

are we talking cool vampires, or the sparkly bull **** that kids like today?
I would be to picky of an eater.. worked with blood too long, blood borne pathogens and people in general skeeve me out


----------



## reptastic (Jun 24, 2011)

I have always had a facination with vampires, there is a certain grace to them( when they arent biting necks lol) idk if i would be one in this day in age lol for the very reasons jmulley6 mentioned


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

i would but only for the sole purpose of killing all twillight fans by leading them over a cliff


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love specific vampires! true blood on hbo is incredible. I hate vampire diaries and twilight.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you ever read Anne Rice? lol 

I'm pretty happy with who I am.


----------



## montana (Jun 24, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Have you ever read Anne Rice? lol
> 
> I'm pretty happy with who I am.


All of them I like the Mayfair Witches the best And Taltose sp...


----------



## james.w (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't even know who Anne Rice is...


----------



## got10 (Jun 24, 2011)

True Blood rocks ... but that kid vampire crap is garbage.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Agreed 'got10' pid='85203' dateline='1308968980']
True Blood rocks ... but that kid vampire crap is garbage.
[/quote]

Agreed!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be! I liked her books but I'm not really into vampires... I'm more of an alien/space sci-fi nerd... Like stargate or firefly... Hahahaha, embarrassing.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 24, 2011)

No, i'd much rather be a soul reaper. Best vamp movie i saw was Blade and there are a few good vampire animes. Never watched true blood or the diaries of a vampire.

Only thing about twilight that caught my attention was the big a** wolf, like that thing was the size of a truck. Insane! 



james.w said:


> I don't even know who Anne Rice is...



Same here. :huh:


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

Interview with a vampire and queen of the damned were based off 2 of her books


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

we should form an anti pansy vampire movement


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 24, 2011)

**burns down hottopic** UGH!!! WE ARE GOTH!! NOT VAMPIRE!!! XD i love you south park


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 25, 2011)

lol roastedspleen IM SO WITH YOU!
and yes south park is GREEEEAAAT!


----------



## Shadowgamer21 (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> lol roastedspleen IM SO WITH YOU!
> and yes south park is GREEEEAAAT!



+1


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 25, 2011)

I read a couple of her books. I prefer the classic Dracula myself.


----------

